# Finally got one!!!



## KingMacDaddy (Feb 22, 2016)

After a few attempts, I got this mac daddy. We also caught a small whiting and a couple cats that night. We were in pcb. They said it was a spinner shark. After a couple quick pics we sent him on his way. Although it was hard saying good bye lol. He sure did put up a good fight! It was my first shark.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats on your first shark!

I don't think it's a Spinner due to lack of black tips on fins, especially on anal fin. Granted black on the dorsal of juveniles is absent, that one looks close enough to 3' or longer, it should have black showing.

It is some other species, not sure which.
Just my $0.02

Here's a funny...
Blacktip sharks don't have a black tip on their anal fin, yet the Spinner does. That and location of dorsal fin over the pectorals is how you tell the two apart.
You would think the Blacktip would have the black anal fin, wouldn't you?


----------



## armyguardus251 (Jul 18, 2016)

congrats its a awesome feeling to catch your first one i remember my first one many years ago


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Hard to tell if there's black along the margin of the dorsal and tail, but if so: Atlantic Sharpnose.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

congrats on the shark, looks like a sharpnose


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the toothy fella!!!


----------

